# Log Cabin on 12 Acres in NY state..$38000 !!!



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I wrote an ad for this cabin and placed it on the Barter Board..probably should have posted it in real estate.. So please take a look there..it sounds like it would be a good start for someone beginning in the homesteading life...please look !!:banana02:


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's the actual link to the listing....found it online:

http://www.ambroseshoemaker.com/cus...rty_detail_result.jsp?mls_listing_id=R0208217

Has photo of cabin.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for finding more info on this place for someone !! Doesn't really look too bad..someone must be interested but I doubt if a bank would take a mortgage on it though.


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

Well the land has got to be worth more than the house, so the right person might be able to get a mortgage.

Margie


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I happened to see this ad for this cabin in our local Sunday paper and called about it...It is in a real estate hands but I thought perhaps some lucky homesteader just might be interested in it. It is a little too much for us to handle with repairs...but the land alone would be worth it ...if you wanted this place. The ad reads...Enjoy hunting and nature with this rustic log cabin that is nestled on 12 plus private acres wooded with a well and septic. Cabin needs some TLC but lends itsdelf to great potential. Taxes are about $900 and not far from Keuka Lake area. Here Is the phone number...Prudential real estate..Jennifer Saltsman agent.. 607-329-5716 or 607-569-2870 also... was told that one side of the full basement foundation needs total repair...but does have a full basement under the cabin. Hope someone can make use of this little homestead place. Good Luck !!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Go here... http://www.hammondsportinfo.com/OurHomes to page two and you can see pictures of the place and details.

It's all in "flash" or I would have given a direct link.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Here's where it's located: [ame]http://maps.google.com/maps?q=10223+Flaherty+Rd,+Prattsburgh,+NY+14873,+USA&sa=X&oi=map&ct=title[/ame]


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Here are other houses in the area to give you an idea of what the area places are selling for.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes/prattsburgh-ny/


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Copied original from Barter Board, and then merged with the one here that referred to the one in the Barter Board. I have left a copy in the Barter Board.

Angie


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I like this area it's not too far from where we are, it just is a little too far from my business-I don't want to drive that far in winter. Wish I could jump on it, I so want to go back to basics!


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

the problem is you can't buy a job in the area, so you had better have money to live on.


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

$38,000? The ad says $45,900.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Maybe its a different ad..the ML # is 208217.. Hope this helps someone..


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I saw two different ads, one at the 45,900 and one at the 38,000 later that Helena mentioned; same place in the photos.
With the owner holding on to both the gas and mineral rights, it's too risky for us. I have friends in AR that have seen property just slam tore up when someone came to claim those rights. I'm too old to fix up a property twice  Someone young could do it and affordably too!


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee if it wasn't so far to move. I don't need to worry about driving to a job so I would be set hmm


----------



## boxwoods (Oct 6, 2003)

$35,000 cash buys it. As I heard


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I would be willing to bet less than that buys it.


----------

